# Hi there!



## simpliezel (Nov 17, 2015)

My husband and I been married for 1 year . We were in 8 years steady relationship before that. I thought I already know a lot about him but I discovered there's lot more I don't know about him. Sometimes we had an argument about things we never argued before. I'm still coping and adjusting in my marriage. I'm here so that I could learn from you guys.:smile2:
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blaine (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi Simpliezel welcome and good luck with your relationship
Blaine


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

welcome. did you live together before marriage, or did you move in with him after marriage?


----------

